# Equipment upgrade question Speedo vs. Profoto



## Nod55106 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello, i'm looking at upgrading my product studio from rather old Speedotron packs and heads to something like Profoto. in the past in order to have control over each head (light) we have dedicated one pack to each light on set (average of three per set). if i upgrade to something like a Profoto D4 pack with all of it's controls will i still need to have 3 of these packs on set? At $9000 per pack, that gets pretty expensive quickly.

Any thoughts would be most appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2018)

Are you using Speedo Black or Speedo Brown?

I don't see any need to go with Profoto to be honest; yes, it's great gear, but I don't think it's as great as the price suggests it should be.  Why not go with an Elincrhrom moonlight set; using their remote you can control all of the lights (up to something like 27 IIRC; 9 lights in three groups?) independently from the camera.


----------



## Nod55106 (Jan 19, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Are you using Speedo Black or Speedo Brown?
> 
> I don't see any need to go with Profoto to be honest; yes, it's great gear, but I don't think it's as great as the price suggests it should be.  Why not go with an Elincrhrom moonlight set; using their remote you can control all of the lights (up to something like 27 IIRC; 9 lights in three groups?) independently from the camera.



most of our equipment is black line. Elinchrom certainly looks like a good option. i'm a bit stuck in a sense because of the owner's emotional attachment to Profoto.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, look at the number of flash outlets on the Profoto pack you are considering. Yes you'll need plenty of packs, not like a Speedo 6-outlet pack!

LOOK at the Profoto site.

Profoto D4 - Profoto

Seriously? Bring your own Vaseline.

Not many people need what Profoto offers. It is a crappy choice for most people...there are multiple, other studio and location flash systems on the market. Profoto has a great NAME, however...I mean they have the words Pro, and "foto" in their company name! How cool is that!!

Based on the overpriced nature of Profoto pack-and-head systems, I'd be tempted to drop them from any consideration, and go with a much more wide-ranging, multi-light monolight system, or with something other than Profoto.

Depends on the owner's budget, and his status-seeking level...if he needs that "Profoto" name, then Profoto it shall be.


----------

